# Stuff you've drawn, painted, or etc...



## B Lopez

Anyways I thought we should share things we've drawn. So post 'em up.

*The catch: No Photoshop, Illustrator or any computer generated stuff.*

I drew this back in my freshman year of high school. Haven't done anything of this magnitude since though.







The scratches in the bottom right are from when the frame fell off the wall and the glass broke. And excuse the reflections


----------



## Nerina

You DREW that? Daaaaamn.


----------



## Zak1233

so no digi paintings then?
and i love the rendering on the helmet man!


----------



## B Lopez

Nerina said:


> You DREW that? Daaaaamn.



Actually, I ERASED it.

I masked off the border, colored the whole thing black with charcoal, then used erasers and smudge things to do the rest.


----------



## Nerina

Wow, thats pretty damn awesome, I draw stick figures for goodness sake.........


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Wow, thats pretty damn awesome, I draw stick figures for goodness sake.........





Stick figures rule!


----------



## daybean

i have some comic book stuff i did in high school. took me forever to do them. i need to find them.


----------



## daybean

Found one! it has a ring at the bottom left hind side  . it was drawn from a comic that was in a WIZARD magazine issue , i just made it twice the size.


----------



## Nerina

WOW.


----------



## Sebastian

B Lopez, daybean - damn.. thats awesome  I always dreamed i could draw.. but hey... If you have some more drawings post em up ! theyre awesome !


----------



## B Lopez

Thats cool Sebas, my math notebook looked pretty similar. Just a bunch of waves/surfers though


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

a few i did while bored in class when i was in high school....one was part of an assignment for my german class, though...but be warned, the first two are pretty ridiculous


----------



## Sebastian

cool 

During the last 3 years ( High School) during the lessons I was sitting with my friend, which has an awesome talent, and every lesson we were drawing a lot of different things
My friend plays WoW, and can draw anything from that game, hes great at fantasy stuff, and comic stuff... 

Great time..


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Cool shit Bobby.

If I remember, I'll post up some Calvin and Hobbes and a pencil I did of The Beast (From beauty and ).

I've got so many fucking drawings though.


----------



## rahul_mukerji

*More of this at MY ART PAGE*


----------



## daybean

[/QUOTE]

cool


----------



## rahul_mukerji

thanks man, I love your caricature stuff on your other post. Pretty kick ass.


----------



## -K4G-

You guys are talented. I could never transfer whats in my head to my hands.


----------



## daybean

some more i found today.


----------



## Mattmc74

I can only draw stick people


----------



## daybean

Mattmc74 said:


> I can only draw stick people




yours kids must love them.


----------



## xXcondemnedXx

Last one was done on "paint" with just the paint brush tool.


----------



## Mattmc74

daybean said:


> yours kids must love them.



 They both draw way better than I do! They get it from their mom, she draws really cool stuff. Mostly flowers.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Well...for some reason alot of shit I come up with ends up on my body....here's a few of my recent ones....

Soon to be chest piece:





Right wrist:





Left shoulder (1st tat...looks like ASS!) The original was better:





Right fore arm (outer):





Right fore arm (inner):





And this is part of a pinup piece I'm working on:


----------



## jymellis

2 supra rc bodies i painted. the jango fett schemed one is mine while the boba fett schemed one is of course my sons.















































mushroomhead mask i made and painted. white parts glow in the dark.











alittle flesh work.






emblem i did for one of my buddies bands




i could keep going but i will let someone else post goodies. i have been doing tattoos for over 15 years and i was an artist for the store macys lol.

jym


----------



## B Lopez

HotRodded7321 said:


> G]
> 
> And this is part of a pinup piece I'm working on:



Dang, keep us updated. Pinup girls rule.


----------



## Pauly

Cartoon portraits for friends:


----------



## Randy

Your work is really clean.


----------



## MikeH

The start of a project awhile ago:





The body's finished and shaded now. Still working on a background.

And a free-hand Red Chord logo that's been sitting in my room since that day. May try to do some photoshop work with it:


----------



## daybean

Pauly said:


> Cartoon portraits for friends:




you just kick my ass, i wish i could draw up with your level. im working on it, and your shading of your drwings is great.


----------



## Pauly

Cheers, helpful material include:
How to Draw Comics the Marvel Way
Burne Hogarth books
Doing real life drawing (poses between 10secs and15mins)


----------



## rahul_mukerji

Oh my god, Pauly, I love your sketches. 

Man, you can really get those human body shapes down. I've been trying to get those for sometime, but wow: thats absolutely professional grade level man !


----------



## Pauly

This sort of thing helped me, but you just have to... well, draw a lot lol. I've finished uni - I did a degree in Computer Animation and we did a lot of drawing (was an Art College) so I've had a little advantage over most, but it's still just practice.

YouTube - Sketch Session Life Drawing


----------



## richcastle66

This is mostly school work:




Concert of Mannequins, from the view of the audience. I think Im gonna go over it in a fine point felt, because its really light and charcoal was smudged on it it so you can see that more than the pencil.





Unfinished mini Iron Maiden poster





Random still life(school project)





Color Fall still life










Gene Simmons in oil pastels.


----------



## DelfinoPie

The shit I've just had to go through to get these pics in this thread is unbelievable. Photobucket was being an fucking meatcave and wouldn't open the file select window, the file sizes were too big to upload onto here so had to upload to myspace then resave the smaller pics...

Fuuuuck.

Anyway, the unfinished Manatee is by me as is the Hunter Thompson pic. The Hannibal Lector pic was drawn by my sister for me for my 21st birthday, I've since framed it


----------



## rahul_mukerji

That Hannibal pic is unreal .... those eyes .... those freakin eyes. Kudos to your sis for that. I gotta learn how to shade like that.


----------



## Naren

Daybean's are definitely my favorite in this thread, followed by Pauly.


----------



## Randy

Old album cover:






Ok, I cheated because the color and the text was in photoshop... but the rest was by hand.

And a doodle with a Bic pen, from work the other day:


----------



## SevenDeadly

I don't ever have time to do a great finished drawing, but here's some sketches


----------



## El Caco

I just found this, 16 years ago it was best in show, today it is all but destroyed and all the detail is gone.  Those are water stains on it.


----------



## lobee

Water stains.....right.....


----------



## El Caco

I sure hope they are water stains, that drawing has been on a lot of different people walls over the year before it got rolled up and buried in a box.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

s7eve said:


> I just found this, 16 years ago it was best in show, today it is all but destroyed and all the detail is gone.  Those are water stains on it.



Water stains eh....


----------



## Moon-Curse

Daybean, I dig doing some comic art too, looks like Cable & Deadpool, guess you just did a splash for Wizard or was it actually used in a comic issue, if so which one, all cool art by everyone here, but I think we should allow digital paint as its not easy to do and is used by alot of great artists, as long as there is some free-hand involved, nice work Lopez cool Dime Sebastien!


----------



## budda

you guys are fucking awesome!

I've wanted to draw since i was little - drew up a thing of sonic once from a "how to draw sonic the hedgehog" book i got in a book order.

practise really helps, I'm told!

one of my best friends in college is a fantaaastic artist. I'll ask him if he'd let me post some of his work here.

please keep 'em coming!


----------



## muffgoat

Well i havent drawn something in probably over two years and i decided to see if i could still do it and this what i came up with in my spare time over the past couple weeks. Just finished it tonight


----------



## Sebastian

Looks awesome !... but what it is... I see a fist there...


----------



## muffgoat

Its the Maxx, easily my favourite comic book character


----------



## Sebastian

Oh I see.... never heard about him... looks awesome with color


----------



## daybean

i remember the maxx, was more cartoon like comic. very cool stuff. i also didnt know what it was till the color. good work...i need to do something myself...something different, i will post something (if anybody cares) soon.


----------



## budda

is he perma giving the finger? looks good man!


----------



## code_red

Unfinished colored pencil drawing my BF and I did.





Random drawing





Water Color I did for my Aunt.





Water Color


----------



## Sebastian

WOOW.. awesome work !
Love the sunset


----------



## silentrage

traced it.


----------



## Sebastian

^ that is Amazing


----------



## Pauly

silentrage said:


> traced it.



Trace or not the brush work and stuff is heavy.


----------



## shadowlife

Pauly said:


> Trace or not the brush work and stuff is heavy.





The detail on the hair is insane.


----------



## InCasinoOut

digital, but the whole point was to emulate a pencil. 2008





acrylic. 12th grade





mixed media. 11th grade





acrylic. 10th grade





mixed media. 12th grade. this was hanging in the fucking dallas museum of art for a while. 





mixed media. 12th grade





ballpoint pen and digital. 2008





balpoint pen and digital. 2008





ballpoint pen and digital. 2008





marker and ballpoint pen. 12th grade. doodling in study hall. 





ceramic and acrylic. 12th grade





acrylic. 2006. commisioned for $400.




9th grade. sharpie

I'm about to finish my first semester of college so I should have a ton of new stuff up sometime.


----------



## Sebastian

^ OMFG .... I will never post my drawings again 

That are some really bad ass works man ! Keep it up !


----------



## Scootman1911

Holy shit InCasinoOut! Those are insanely good


----------



## Daemoniac

Its done on Corel Painter, but i was using a graphics tablet.


----------



## Sebastian

Interesting


----------



## Vegetta

wow some nice stuff here



My Buddy Eryck is a good artist - ewgraphics's deviantART gallery 

he changes his gallery a lot


----------



## Andrew_B

most of my stuff is done for competitions on various tattoo forums and the like....
ill post a few




































that'll do lol
i dont draw or paint as much as i used to, which sucks
but if i get requests ill happily draw them up... lol
keeping myelf busy building guitars anyways


----------



## Daemoniac

^ Nice stuff dude


----------



## B Lopez

Andrew B said:


> http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o47/ANDREW_SHOULD_DIE/DSC00633.jpg



That is freakin cool.


----------



## Andrew_B

thanks guys 

Demoniac, good to see another aussie on here 

B Lopez, that one was just me, a sharpie and a set of water color paints its pretty random, i never liked it but everyone else seemed to think it was cool...


----------



## Daemoniac

Another one i did while bored one night.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

^ thats really cool mate.
reminds my of alot of the sorta stuff i draw when i can't sleep. ha
just what ever comes into my head


----------



## Daemoniac

Its what i do... it all looks the same though. I always wanted to have an entire visual diary drawn in a similar style like that, so it looked like some kind of religious text


----------



## Thrashmanzac

thats cool man
keep it up


----------



## D-EJ915

reminds me of the daedric stuff from morrowind lol


----------



## daybean

im drunk and this is what i did??? i was going to do some guitar shape things and i end up doing this. well its the first drawing i have done in three months so whatever. i see it in 3D for some reason.


----------



## Juneaux

Because everybody loves a vulture.


----------



## Mattayus

Shit man there's some amazing stuff in this thread

I've totally lost my ability over the years, but I do enjoy getting twatted on bongs and drawing shit like this -






I would post the finished version but you said no photoshops


----------



## Daemoniac

Put it up dude  i did some painter stuff. Or post it in the other thread  The "random photoshop" or some shit like that thread...


----------



## InCasinoOut

Some stuff from last semester.





self portrait exploiting line and shape. yeah, so i have an emo cut, but it's basically the only haircut i've had since i was a toddler.





spaghetti bridge lol. it weighed 200 ounces and held ten pounds so it carried 20 times it's own weight.





still life. whiteout pen and ballpoint on gray paper.





charcoal and ebony pencil figure drawing.





white and black charcoal. i love drawing profiles.





some bs mixed media tree of life thing... completely winged it the night before it was due.





some of my smaller drawing finals.





boring assignment for 2d design.





additive and subtractive still life on grayed paper.





more small drawing studies.





figure drawing from the first day of class. first time doing classical nudes.





charcoal and ink





studies in charcoal.





studies in pencil.





i had the most awkward view of the model's balls so i drew a classmate instead. lol. fat sharpie.





hatching studies in fat sharpie.





again.





marker practice





one of my favorite drawings from last year.





i accidentally madfe the old female model look like bob dylan. lol.





same model in ink and charcoal.





just ink.





we were supposed to draw a hallway, but since my parent are architects and taught me how to draw in perspective since i was a kid, i decided to show off and draw the street outside the building. 





a steel and copper wire bonsai i made for my mom. i'm wearing a BTBAM hoodie I made too.





I drew Wall-E for a friend on facebook graffitti.





and this is the daft punk helmet i made for halloween.


----------



## Sebastian

Bad ass man


----------



## Thrashmanzac

fuck mic, you have some talent


----------



## Panterica

In casino....

holycockballs dude...wtf
you are a beast, thats it


----------



## theglue_aka_me

some seriously epic stuff here


----------



## Pauly

Casino, epic shit. Life drawing is one of the most sure-fire ways to improve your drawing skills. It's also a lot of fun too!


----------



## InCasinoOut

In my last drawing class we were working on ink figure drawings while incorporating the skeletal structure. I took this as an opportunity to make some metal as fuck drawings.


----------



## techdeathdaddy

Some outstanding work on here! I only wish i had more time to draw!

Here are some (copies) that i did for A-level.


----------



## Daemoniac

Very nice man, that's great stuff 

Its amazing how many awesome artists we have on here as much as anything


----------



## Scootman1911

This is a picture I'm working on now. It's suppose to be a zombie wolf. I still got some things to touch-up and then I'm going to make a copy and attempt to colour it (making a copy in case I fuck up).


----------



## rahul_mukerji

some seriously good new entries here from *InCasinoOut*.

I made a new character and after making it my g/f told me that it reminds her of the guy from SAW. The squiggle on the face. I hadn't thought of that.

Made some new stuff here, if you like the one below:New sketches


----------



## Daemoniac

Man, i was just looking over the pictures again, *techdeathdaddy*, this one is fucking incredible:


----------



## budda

crosshatching FTW (I have cross-hatching on a tattoo on my leg).

incasino you're nuts dude, that's amazing. your parents taught you how to draw? and it looks like one of your models was cute? lol

I'd love to be able to draw, and well *sigh*.


----------



## techdeathdaddy

Demoniac said:


> Man, i was just looking over the pictures again, *techdeathdaddy*, this one is fucking incredible:


 
thanks for the kind words man! Its actually an etching. I put a plastic sheet one top of the picture (by William Blake) and then engraved using an etching needle (all the black lines) the various shades and tones in the picture. Smeared ink onto the plate, put it through a roller onto some paper and then painted it!


----------



## InCasinoOut

techdeathdaddy said:


> thanks for the kind words man! Its actually an etching. I put a plastic sheet one top of the picture (by William Blake) and then engraved using an etching needle (all the black lines) the various shades and tones in the picture. Smeared ink onto the plate, put it through a roller onto some paper and then painted it!


so it's just an etching and not a drypoint print? looks great, I can definitely tell it's Blake inspired.

I just had my observational drawing midterm and critique.





the stuff i chose to go on the wall.





drawing midterm.





cut paper self portraits in the style of shepard fairey that I had up at an art show.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Thats some quality work Sir - really nice


----------



## vontetzianos

Here are a few traditional Japanese tattoo designs I was working on. I though I using colour on the koi, but I though it would look much better in black and white. I'm still conteplating the oni mask, whether I like it to be in colour and the rest white, but we'll see.


----------



## vontetzianos

Here's a cool caraicature I drew of Marylin Manson which is actually a copy of one similar.


----------



## silentrage

Latest work! I referenced Ariel's face and hair a bit, and I asianized her, maybe CIAM will like this one.


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## rahul_mukerji

silentrage : 

that pic is just jaw dropping (just like the gif above)!! That is really, really awesome. You're probably already illustrating comics, I'm guessing.


----------



## Konfyouzd

man... you guys are good!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/the-lounge/82929-works-in-progress-not-music-56k-beware.html

this is all i have...


----------



## silentrage

rahul_mukerji said:


> silentrage :
> 
> that pic is just jaw dropping (just like the gif above)!! That is really, really awesome. You're probably already illustrating comics, I'm guessing.



Nope, completely unemployed.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Some really good stuff on here, yall are some talented folks 

Here are a few things i've done, some are original and some are copies of things by other artists. They ain't much, but the best i can do 

These are my marker drawings, done entirely with Sharpie permanent markers.. the 1st is a Pushead skull design, and the rest are various tattoo designs.





































This is a rough drawing of my house done with color pencils:






And a few others:














And a couple guitar cases that i've painted on:













and an "in progress" piece that i can't seem to finish:


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ epic facepalm


----------



## s_k_mullins

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ epic facepalm


 
Yeah thats an interesting piece.. i really have no idea where its going, but when i started drawing the guy i wanted to draw the facepalm for some reason  So i guess i'll have to see where it goes from there.

Konfyouzd, awesome drawings btw


----------



## Konfyouzd

thanks man. been on the graffiti thing since like 5th grade. before that it was copying comic book characters (that's literally all i would buy the comics for, i have no idea what happened in them)


----------



## s_k_mullins

Ha thats hilarious... i loved comics too as a kid, and spent every minute copying the drawings in them.. but then i started guitar, and drawing and comics kinda got forgotten about 
And the graffitti style is really cool.. i like seeing a really bad ass tag that someone has done, but that takes some serious talent with a spray can!


----------



## Konfyouzd

yea i never learned it with the spray can unfortunately. and i don't really get much chance to practice since it--like most other things i enjoy--is illegal...


----------



## rahul_mukerji

silentrage:

really ? unemployed ? you've got to be kidding me! how does your art go unnoticed ? I'm sure some places would love to feature your art work. And if that drawing is a measure of your abilities, you can really get some good work.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ yea seriously


----------



## rahul_mukerji

I recently scanned my old notebook and grabbed some pics. 

Here are some:


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ i like the personified nerve ending looking thing


----------



## rahul_mukerji

Thanks, that was me playing around with an eye and trying to add roots to it. I never really looked at it as nerve endings, although logically I should have .... weird. I had a sketch of a tree with some roots out and I thought, "Hey let me add a branch and roots to an eye". 

Anyway, I was just doodling away in my book. Here's more based on the same theme:


----------



## Konfyouzd

ha that's interesting. i did my name out of plants with eyes... small world


----------



## ralphy1976

Pauly said:


> Cartoon portraits for friends:


 i hope "Karine" was happy with her drawings and that she is way sexier than those drawings which are awesome by the way!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

whoa... you're fuckin' SICK, man!


----------



## BurialWithin

i only have a couple on my computer but i'll get some more (fuck they're small lol well i tried to get them bigger so you guys could in more detail.)


----------



## Daemoniac

BurialWithin said:


> i only have a couple on my computer but i'll get some more (fuck they're small lol well i tried to get them bigger so you guys could in more detail.)



 Jesus christ, thats incredible


----------



## Konfyouzd

BurialWithin said:


> i only have a couple on my computer but i'll get some more (fuck they're small lol well i tried to get them bigger so you guys could in more detail.)




goddamn. everyone here is good at everything.


----------



## BurialWithin

ha ha thank you guys ....you're so sweet


----------



## Pauly

ralphy1976 said:


> i hope "Karin" was happy with her drawings and that she is way sexier than those drawings which are awesome by the way!!!



Fixed.

Haha thanks. Yeah she's a lovely girl, met her on holiday and we've kept in touch for years and met up a couple of times since. It's never going to work out as she lives in Sweden but a guy can dream. Solid 10 haha.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^


----------



## Zahs

Here are somethings I painted recently.....

Oil paints on Canvas

btw Rorschach FTW.

enjoy.


----------



## The Beard

This is on the inside of the cover of the book Gorillaz: Rise of the Ogre.






Something I saw on Deviantart and made an attempt to freehand it. 










This one was inspired by Chet Zar.





This one was the result of being bored in class, haha.





My friend Joe drew this one during seminar one day.





I'll post more if I ever get bored enough to draw something decent.


----------



## vontetzianos

A few other drawings I began working on:


----------



## samurai7drew

here's a sketch I did very quickly with sharpie for my brother. I colored it with illustrator though.


----------



## S-O

That elephant one is fucking gorgeous. And I dig the color on the other oni looking one


----------



## John Strieder

Hi there, nice stuff going on here!

Around 5 years ago I went to a communication design school with drawing course included. The teacher was such an incompetent asshole (all he did was throwing some trash on the desk and we had to draw that shit ) that I totally stopped drawing. Those two are from around 1997:






But since 3 years I'm into visual Art again: 3D Art 
















I'm on deviantart too: johnstrieder's Gallery


----------



## techcoreriffman

something I did for my cousin's band, Sharpie, colored pencil, all freehand.






Something I made as a present for my girlfriend. In sharpie


----------



## Zak1233

Here's the first (and last) Digi painting back in the days I used to watch anime a LOT  I had never painted in real life or digitally anything before this, so I was quite pleased with it when I done it haha.


----------



## DarkSaga

Here are some sketches I had scanned on my pc from back in the day when I thought I wanted to be an Artist


An original by James Ryman





An original by Kuni Yuri





The wife as an Elf and me as Gollum hahahaha





An lastly, if I had an infantry of skeleton warriors...this is what they might look like!


----------



## Winspear

Some totally amazing stuff in here 

I was into art a lot from about 7-16 years old. Unfortunately I havn't done anything since my exam 2 years ago. I'm unlikely to do much by hand again, more into digital now. I want to learn to make some epic digital fantasy landscapes when I get the time 

Here is one of several Warhammer copies I did when I was 10. This was the best, despite being the first, and my first ever black and white pencil piece. I'm still incredibly happy with it except for the right leg and chainmail area. 




Here is the last piece I did for my exam - an indian ink drawing on A3 card, with oil paint for the purples and greys. The exam was 10 hours, I would have liked to spend more time getting some of the inkwork more precise. Sorry about the camera flash.





Sometime in the future I plan to do a fullsize wall piece in that style


----------



## Konfyouzd

vontetzianos said:


> A few other drawings I began working on:



wow... I like... 



EtherealEntity said:


> Some totally amazing stuff in here
> 
> I was into art a lot from about 7-16 years old. Unfortunately I havn't done anything since my exam 2 years ago. I'm unlikely to do much by hand again, more into digital now. I want to learn to make some epic digital fantasy landscapes when I get the time
> 
> Here is one of several Warhammer copies I did when I was 10. This was the best, despite being the first, and my first ever black and white pencil piece. I'm still incredibly happy with it except for the right leg and chainmail area.
> 
> Here is the last piece I did for my exam - an indian ink drawing on A3 card, with oil paint for the purples and greys. The exam was 10 hours, I would have liked to spend more time getting some of the inkwork more precise. Sorry about the camera flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometime in the future I plan to do a fullsize wall piece in that style


this is pretty sweet too.


----------



## vontetzianos

The newest in the line of scary Japanese demon oni masks:


----------



## Rabsa

I was bored, and there was too big and too empty blackboard waiting for battering. So...

Board is over 2 metres long,


----------



## Rabsa

Better pic:


----------



## daybean

"atone"
mixed media

my first painting with acrylic (or any other paint) , its about 1/3 done...


----------



## MikeH

Rabsa said:


> Better pic:



 That's amazing man!


----------



## Abaddon

Here's a bunch I've done over the years. Unfortunately I either sold my very best stuff or it's to big to scan. These drawings gonna be in chronological order going back 10-11 years. Sadly I don't draw nearly as much as I used to...

I used to mainly draw my own super heroes/villians going to battle...(1999)





(1999)





These fuckin things!






Back after my first concert...Korn (2000)






Massive 30'x60' Mural they let me do in high school for a play (2002)






I got into graffitti in high school as you can see (2002)






More monsters (2006)


















Most recent (2008)






I should really have finished some of those, ha!


----------



## thraxil

Well know. I actually have several books of my work published and have contributed to an anthology that recently made a top 50 comics/graphic novels of the decade. 

I maintain a portfolio site here.

Sadly, I have more talent and proficiency with art than with music, but I'm working on it.


----------



## thraxil

OK, here's a couple inline:


----------



## JohnIce

Some seriously cool stuff in here!

I haven't done much drawing lately (aside from the 2 portraits I already posted on here), but these ones were made around 2005-2006 (when I was 15), when I was more active with the drawing.











Christina Aguilera portrait 






Tuomas Holopainen of Nightwish


----------



## Goodspeed

...just some random stuff pulled off my flickr account.


----------



## John Strieder

Some new stuff







(ZBrush, fryrender, C4D)






(Watercolour, Ink)






(ZBrush, fryrender, C4D)


----------



## Zahs

here are something I have done recently... playing with my graphics tablet and pencil.

Mining Colony 1






Mining Colony 2






Girl Face






Woman Face






Alien Face






Let me know what you think. Cheers


----------



## Sebastian

Zahs said:


> Let me know what you think. Cheers




That's some great work  definitely post some more pictures soon


----------



## Prydogga

I can really feel the vibe of those mining colony pics, great stuff


----------



## brick

Pointalism. Took forever and a half! (It's my girlfriend and I) let me know what you think


----------



## Zahs

brick said:


> Pointalism. Took forever and a half! (It's my girlfriend and I) let me know what you think



is this an etching?! whatever it is.... tis badass?


----------



## brick

no it's actually just a bunch of pen/marker dots. The whole thing is made up of dots. No lines or coloring (apart for the black outside of the circle)


----------



## Zahs

brick said:


> no it's actually just a bunch of pen/marker dots. The whole thing is made up of dots. No lines or coloring (apart for the black outside of the circle)



Man thats crazy effort... from the picture it sort of has that etch like print quality... a graininess... its f**king sweet tho... fantastic drawing.


----------



## Evil7




----------



## brick

Zahs said:


> Man thats crazy effort... from the picture it sort of has that etch like print quality... a graininess... its f**king sweet tho... fantastic drawing.


 Thank you!


----------



## JohnIce

Really cool stuff, Zahs! You've got a load of talent, and I envy you for having a tablet at that 

I'm really getting into digital art, but I still have to do the drawing by hand before I can edit it. So a tablet would save me a lot of time and effort.

This is my latest work, a portrait of Kumi Koda:





The drawing was based on this picture, although the colouring and editing was mostly done without reference:


----------



## AngelVivaldi

thraxil said:


> OK, here's a couple inline:



I am genuinely blown away by your eye and talent. I'm a very big Dali fan and can see some surrealism in a few of your pieces. Mighty fine art, I'd buy it!


----------



## daybean

painting not finished. oil paint using two colors that are opposite in the color wheel(complementary colors).


----------



## dantel666

Man it's so amazing to see how talented people are in many different things.

I used to draw back in elementary school. I wasn't that great though.

Turns out I'm really only gifted in playing instruments


----------



## poopyalligator

Wow the artwork in this thread is ridiculously good. This site is full of so many talented people.


----------



## ittoa666

InCasinoOut said:


>



You spelled tr00 wrong.


----------



## JohnIce

I posted this in my own thread, but I might aswell leave it here also  A portrait of Rihanna, originally done with a graphite pencil then coloured and edited in Paint Shop Pro 6. Took about 4 hours all-in-all


----------



## ShadyDavey

Just..Wow. I'm seriously impressed by the talent and dedication in this thread - in fact, I'm almost inspired to the point where I pick up drawing again and it's been around erm....30 years since I put pencil to paper. 

Great work you lot


----------



## Marmaduke

Hey guys, I've never posted anything that I've drawn on the internet before but I'd like to know what people think of my drawings. Don't judge these as finished pieces, they're just intended to be sort of portraiture studies, not something that you could frame and put on your wall. I've got lots more I could post up so say if you would like to see anything else 

This was a portrait I did for some GCSE thing at school -






Copy of a Leonardo de Vinci sketch -






My 1 year old cousin Cara -


----------



## Pauly

Man, I feel like such a hack seeing some of the work here since I last posted ITT. Inspiring stuff. I should really get back to drawing, I've totally neglected it this year. 

Also a completely shameless plug, but in case nobody noticed, I'm selling a bunch of animation/3D/CG books left over from uni. Check the General for Sale forum!


----------



## Evil7

My art suffers from being so into guitar.... I was so much more active as a visual artist before playing guitar... I get more of an instant result I enjoy, rather than spending a long time on visual to get results!


----------



## Rabsa

First time for a couple of months when I try to pick up the pen and draw something. Well... there's final result:







Drawed in a 30 minutes when I was drinking some coffee. Yes, it's Åkerfeld even you wouldn't believe it... 






DIE from Dir en grey...






...and Kaoru from Dir en grey. I used about a one and half hour to each.


----------



## JohnIce

^ Cool style! It looks like you've really moved away from the conventional way of drawing "lines" and went more for drawing surfaces, which is a cool approach. I really like Diru too 

Maybe I should post this in here too, a video tutorial on editing and digitally colouring pencil drawings:



And the final result:


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

LOVING this thread.

Quick Frankenstein interpretation using water color and pigment liners.




Tank top i designed for the band I'm in.




Hoodie for my side project. Did the logo aswell




My shoessss




Logo I did. Hand drawn then edited in photoshop





Not as good as A LOT of other peoples stuff but still figured i'd share


----------



## Rabsa

And some more:


----------



## rahul_mukerji

some random new doodles from my desk


----------



## Espaul

This is a work in progress


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

Some stuff my brother has done.

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...6_88023421724_681601724_1982595_3661158_n.jpg






http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2111/183/115/681601724/n681601724_1414893_197.jpg


----------



## techcoreriffman

^ Those top two might be a little NSFW mate.


----------



## Babbaloomusic

Tattoo that I drew up for myself.

http://i730.photobucket.com/albums/ww302/babbaloomusic/DSC00350.jpg


----------



## C2Aye

Some of the pieces here are absolutely incredible! Hats off to you talented people! 

Anyway, uh, here's my contribution.
















Pencils drawings of Simon Neil from Biffy Clyro, Hugh Laurie, Audrey Hepburn and Thom Yorke from Radiohead.

And I know it said no digital but I can't resist posting this last one!





Cheers!


----------



## Guamskyy

Ehh, something I did back in 6th grade.
It's mediocre compared to all these guys here:


----------



## Konfyouzd

good god... everyone here is good at everything.


----------



## Dan

ahhh never seen this thread 

anyway, im a ceramic and glass artists.. so:


























Just quick stuff i have found, i have a ton more but itll take a while to upload them


----------



## mikernaut

Just finished a Resident Evil piece. Just practicing doing a few character portraits from a couple of the games.


----------



## Sebastian

looks great, Mike


----------



## John Strieder

Great stuff here!!! 

Drawings ...











3D works ...











(Wire: [link] )

Animation ...


----------



## Sebastian

Amazing work, man!


----------



## brick

A.P. Drawing
go to "Will Doughman" on the second screen
Thanks for looking at my stuff and critiques are welcome 
(by the way, some of my pieces are stereoscopic, if you know what that means)


----------



## brick




----------



## somniumaeternum

Was thinking of posting something but I'm too embarassed.. 

I never really drew. I took an art class in high school never having drawn before and after a couple of weeks started doing the figure studies and the da vinci sketch (a couple other in the series).. anyways, a bit self conscious about it since I'm not even an amateur really.

All these are pretty awesome!


----------



## JohnIce

JP is gonna call me out on this... but yeah, I made yet another portrait of Kumi Koda  I think this might be my most extensive drawing so far:


----------



## Skyblue

It kinda looks like you drew her naked, and then added the bikini top with MS Paint. 
Looks great anyway


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

brick said:


>



Amazed at how the proportions are spot on. Was this gridded?


----------



## JohnIce

More shizzle! The love of my life:


----------



## Jontain

Some great stuff going on in here, man I really need to get the tablet/camera and pencils back out....


----------



## Captain Axx

it's not very good compared to some of the art here, but i had a quick go at john petrucci:






got it signed though.


----------



## MFB

Here's an idea I've had in my head for a little while, and finally got around to doodling it at work


----------



## OlisDead

Nice^^


----------



## CrownofWorms

I did this back in January.


----------



## robotsatemygma

Damn there are some MONSTERS in this bitch! Keep up the work guys!


----------



## mikernaut

I've been on a gun concepting kick lately to beef up my portfolio. I ran out of name ideas so some you might recognize a few from certain song titles. 


















The last group I did to show Gearbox and was trying to land a "gun concepting" job for Borderlands. Sadly they promoted someone internally to the position.


----------



## Furtive Glance

This is just random crap I've made in Inventor software in high school when I was 15/16/17 or so. The measurements and stuff aren't perfect and there are lots of flaws when compared to the real guitar, but I think it still looks pretty cool. Same thing with the Lambo, that was just fun to mess around with and isn't anywhere remotely accurate 













LEGO!!!












Lambo. First thing I ever made with my classmate when we were first learning the software in grade 10.








Concept light switch




My friend made a Roadster 2x12 combo to go with the JEM 













Fun stuff. I work with SolidWorks right now at work, and overall, I still greatly prefer Inventor. SolidWorks just has too many stupid little issues that haven't been resolved.


----------



## mikernaut

did a few more. shotguns and sniper rifles


----------



## daemon barbeque

One of the early models for my PhD.
This is a Horse Heart on Systole. I made it for educational use.


----------



## MFB

Fucking puns man, I just HAD to!


----------



## FretWizard88

Some collage work I did in Photoshop and Illustrator


----------



## FACTORY

(Edited it a bit in Photoshop for posting purposes).

I scribbled this a few weeks back, paper got messed up a bit unfortunately but I like it and knew when I seen this thread that it wasn't drawn for nothing.

Hope some one enjoys it out there.

Yes, its a woman.


----------



## FACTORY

Made this in Photoshop a few months back.

Would make an epic Bill & Ted 3 movie poster If they ever do make another one.


----------



## FACTORY

This is by no means my painting (I did not paint it), I simply modified it in photoshop so that the moon now shines and is closer to what you see as far as the angle of the moon in Canada, I also made the DeLorean Matte Black.

I have no idea who painted it originally I just found it on the internet randomly. Its a dam good painting.


----------



## FACTORY




----------



## FACTORY

Photomanipulation Matte black vinyl wrapped DeLorean Concept Photoshop art.


----------



## lobee

I just did a quick copy of a band's artwork from this post: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2617195-post1.html Made a lot of mistakes, but it's been a long time since doing any real drawing. It was fun, though, and I was surprised to see it turn out halfway decent.




Then there's this(kinda NSFW): http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/9327/cloaquette.jpg 

I was intending to do a good copy of death there because I liked the original, but got bored right away and very quickly(i.e., badly) roughed it out. I did the nude there next to it just because there was space and sort of connected them together as an afterthought. Boredom: ohyou.jpg


----------



## FACTORY




----------



## John Strieder

I recently created a Motorcycle Concept. It's modeled from scratch in Cinema 4D and rendered in Arion Render. Hope you like it.

(More views of the bike: johnstrieder on deviantART )


----------



## Thrashmanzac

John Strieder said:


> I recently created a Motorcycle Concept. It's modeled from scratch in Cinema 4D and rendered in Arion Render. Hope you like it.



beautiful work mate 
although im having trouble understanding the point of that kind of suspension system being mounted horizontally and almost horizontally?
dont mean to be a prick but to me it just dosent add up.
amazing work though


----------



## John Strieder

Thank you 



Thrashmanzac said:


> although im having trouble understanding the point of that kind of suspension system being mounted horizontally and almost horizontally?



This bike was intented to be retro-futuristic and just look cool, so it doesn't need to be actually functional. During working on it, for technical details I've looked at other concepts, to see what's possible and what's not, and I've seen some with horizontally suspension, and also many without suspension at all. Maybe it's no suspension but another aggregate, with springs added to make it look nicer. Or it's a suspension, but for rear end collision accidents


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign

daybean said:


> some more i found today.


 I have a bunch like this also from the same era. Love me some Spawn and Deadpool!!! NICE WORK!!!!


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign

the most recent


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign

final version


----------



## MFB

Shit dude, that's ace


----------



## FACTORY

You Know..


----------



## Daemoniac

Seeing as how people have started putting up digital work now, I no longer feel bad posting stuff like this;


----------



## mikernaut

mmm Vodka hahaha.

John that motorcycle is cool but the seat doesn't look very comfortable, that metal bar needs some padding.


----------



## Guilha

My best drawing, Matt Bellamy as an anime character:






quite proud of it


----------



## MFB

Drew this last night while working on my portfolio for the Art Institute, and thought it turned out quite nicely. Wish the colors were a bit more accurate to the show, but I prefer colored pencils for my medium, and my collection isn't HUGE so I had to blend some of the colors and such. Eyes are kind of off too but oh well, it's like 95% accurate


----------



## Sebastian

I like the colors, good work man


----------



## MFB

Thank bro, I look forward to whatever crazy new figures you've got in the works for us next


----------



## Sebastian

MFB said:


> Thank bro, I look forward to whatever crazy new figures you've got in the works for us next



Thanks  I actually got a commission, and will have one finished very very soon


----------



## kung_fu

One of his eyes is slightly shriveled up due to the candle, but you can get the picture.


----------



## FACTORY

JUST GIV'R.


----------



## FACTORY

WTF.


----------



## MFB

Here's some recent drawings I did for my admissions portfolio, finally got around to posting them since I've been busy. Have a few more to do as well, so expect some others soon./

This one I want to do in watercolors since there's so many different shades of red, but here is the basic gist of it (Bodom's "Hate Crew Deathroll" cover)






POWDERED! TOAST! MAN! (Surprisingly a lot harder to draw than I imagined)





Earthworm Jim





Wolverine





Comparison of my Wolverine to the actual picture


----------



## rahul_mukerji

Some insanely amazing artists on this forum !! 

My hat's off to you guys. Those renderings are to die for. I still work with traditional art, here is some of my recent doodles from work


----------



## brick

I drew my new dog with my iPad


----------



## Fiction

lobee said:


>



This is awesome, man! One of my favorite bands.


----------



## Echo Field

Nice job, I like the cropping on that drawing (right above)


----------



## metal_god

new artwork im currently working on, any thoughts lads?


----------



## wayward

*POST EDITED FOR PLAGIARISM *


----------



## wayward

*POST EDITED FOR PLAGIARISM *


----------



## Alimination

^^^ You're horrible with color? 

That's some great work dude.


----------



## wayward

Alimination said:


> ^^^ You're horrible with color?
> 
> That's some great work dude.



lol, well yeah, compared to other artists I've seen and that I aspire to be like, I'm kind of bland with color.


----------



## mikernaut

I've been doing some Fantasy portrait commissions for a guy in Sweden here are a few.


----------



## rahul_mukerji

*wayward* That's some stupendous artwork !! 

I was just screaming Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeee in my cube


----------



## Sebastian

As always pretty amazing work


----------



## wayward

Why thank you, man. Makes me want to do more work.


----------



## Sebastian

wayward said:


> Why thank you, man. Makes me want to do more work.



Do you have DeviantArt?


----------



## wayward

Sebastian said:


> Do you have DeviantArt?


 
Nope. Might think about getting in to that, though.


----------



## Adrian-XI

My fiance drew this  good ol' graphite on paper.


----------



## 360-logic

want to see more


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

but really, i've quiet enjoyed looking through this thread


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

hmmm yeah.


----------



## Black43

Adrian-XI said:


> My fiance drew this  good ol' graphite on paper.


 Holy fuck that is so damn epic, better than mine-


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I hate you all for being so talented...


----------



## noise in my mind

WOOOOOW! some insanely talented people in this thread!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

I just started drawing again last night. I'll be back...


----------



## 8track

some really good work in here!

here is one of mine, used prismacolor colored pencil


----------



## John Strieder

That's Army of Darkness? 


Recently I did some more traditional stuff for illustrating my music pieces.






for: Fractured for Violoncello Solo - 1. by John Strieder on SoundCloud






for: Fractured for Violoncello Solo - 4. by John Strieder on SoundCloud

Hope you like it.


----------



## Doreen28

the dog: I use ps made this!!







by hohn Vincent on Flickr


----------



## wayward

Man, I wish I could figure out how to utilize photoshop.


----------



## wayward

*POST EDITED FOR PLAGIARISM *


----------



## kerska

I used to be huge into drawing. I rarely make the time for it anymore, but I'll randomly just sketch things. All my stuff is pretty similar, but I've been getting the itch to create some new work, but wanted to share of the stuff I've made in the past:














































These are like a year old if not more, but looking at them is getting those juices going again...we'll see what happens.


----------



## dvon21

One of my friend's suggested she draw over my old Yamaha so I figured I'd let her do her thing. I have to say it turned out beautifully done. She should have the rest of it drawn by Tuesday, I'll post more then!

10 internets to the person who can get the album from which that star was taken from!
Edit: This was drawn with oil-based sharpies.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Still kinda working on this one. I suppose it's my cartoon alter-ego wearing the worlds WORST gas mask that also happens to look like two subwoofer cones mounted on a painter's mask.


----------



## MFB

Did some typography work for fun today after getting the idea for the design while working on a project over the weekend. Came out just as well as I'd hoped.

This was the original idea I had, just a minimalist poster for capsule's "MORE! MORE! MORE!" album. Wanted to have the white sunglasses from the "JUMPER" video they made as well but couldn't Photoshop them out of the video well enough nor are there pictures of them on their own.





And here's the newest one I did which again, for a capsule theme, but this time it's an 8-bit/typographic interpretation of the album cover and replaced their singer with just the band's name. Added a white stroke around it to separate it from all the other text that's going on around the bottom since normally it'd be separated by the singer's body.


----------



## MFB

Whoops, did some more design and organized my Photobucket so my links are all borked now. Oh well, here's the old and some new.

Typography cover for "MORE! MORE! MORE!"





Minimalist poster for "MORE! MORE! MORE!"





Roadsign project for school





Bunch of watermarks I designed for my works, not sure which to use yet


----------



## Choop

Some of my stuff from college, some new, some old:












































lol


----------



## MFB

Made another capsule image, whoops


----------



## SenorDingDong

wayward said:


> Here's a big post
> 
> 
> I've got some more art for you, again another assortment of pen/pencil drawing and oil painting.
> 
> I hope you like them.



You know what sucks about this art?


Literally all of the art posted in both of WAYWARD's posts is by a tattoo artist named Chris Morant.


Namely, this guy:







Yes, a real flesh and blood guy who worked fucking hard to create those works. 

Here's his DeviantArt:

50LbHead on deviantART



How do I know this for sure, besides the signature on each painting/drawing/sketch?

A buddy of mine goes to him to get tattoo work. I happened to look in this thread and saw that this work was very familiar to me for some reason. Besides the signature, of course. Lo and behold.


Just letting everyone know this because plagiarism bothers me very much.


----------



## MFB

Haha, WOW!

Wayward really is a tremendous fucking twat on all accounts. Seriously, what a fucking dick.


----------



## kung_fu

Wow, should have ready the whole thread before liking his post . Though i do still like the art.


----------



## tm20

here's some of my drawings. hopefully i can get back to drawing after my exams are over


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Wow, you guys have tremendous skills.  All I have is this: 






100/100 in art class. I'm proud of that.


----------



## tm20

pokemon is fucking awesome


----------



## MFB

Logo redesigns for Floodgate Entertainment and Sugar Heaven, both class assignments










I really enjoy argyle patterns and wanted to make a retro one so, voila





A variation on the 8-bit argyle





And in vertical form too for socks or something?


----------



## rahul_mukerji

I created a bunch of sketches on my vacation trip that I started uploading today 

You can see the rest at : DeviantArt


----------



## skarz

Some of my street art:


----------



## johnny_ace

and this is why i decided to join this forum, love the diversity of threads,

painted this on a barrier for our unit in Afghanistan







got more unfortunatly packed away in storage...


----------



## kung_fu

Bump. I've recently taken up drawing. I haven't really done any drawing since i picked up the guitar (11 years ago) but i've always enjoyed it. I plan on doing at least one such doodle per week. I've never really done much serious drawing/art, but i'm nearly done writing an album and might like to try to do some art for the cover or at least be able to put together some decent concept sketches.






based on this photo


----------



## skeels

Some old stuff...


----------



## iamthefonz

A self-portrait I did for art class. I still hate that eye in the shadow.


----------



## Lirtle

These are both kind of old but I still think they're pretty cool.


----------



## TIBrent

Here is an album cover I designed back in 2011, it is a mixture of a lot of different photos I took, some digital painting & a whole metric ton of texturizing. I did the whole booklet, tray, disc images as well, but the cover is enough to showcase just for now.


----------



## skarz

Some canvas in sumi-e (japanese ink painting) style:











Zen painting ...


----------



## loqtrall

Wow. There's a lot of extremely nice pieces in here. I might have to share some of mine sometime.


----------



## Felis

xXcondemnedXx said:


> Last one was done on "paint" with just the paint brush tool.



Holy... shit, bro. That's like legit stuff right there. I'm impressed o.o
Now.. If only I could start doing that.


----------



## John Strieder

I recently created two Album Cover Artworks for Wolcott Falls.

Debut-Album "Pessimist":




New EP "Life Is A Death Sentence":




Above the original version, chosen was a very dark black version as final:





Check out their music: Wolcott Falls


----------



## Rojne

Some cool stuff in here.. I actually drew some doodle yesterday during late night beer-drinking, might get some pen's tomorrow so I can finish the piece!
It's probably the first time in 6 years I've drawn something serious, used to draw/paint a lot when I was younger!


----------



## Rojne

So, this is what I drew tonight.. a bit rusty and haven't got any good pen's/pencil's yet!


----------



## skeels

used to paint. Mostly abstract, like my grandmother did when I was little. Occasionally a surrealist piece.

That's one I gave my son, which thankfully he has kept. ..

Couple more. ..


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## WaffleTheEpic

Done with chalk pastel.


----------



## John Strieder

More Artworks ... Logo and Cover for my own Band Indifferent Magma:





based on one of my paintings:





I did a lot more in traditional media lately, this is another one out of this series:


----------



## 777timesgod

Nice stuff here, lots of talented people in the forum.


----------



## rahul_mukerji

My pieces got picked for the *Beats Antique's* upcoming video and tour !!!

Facebook of Beats Antiques Faces

Some of my entries ...


----------



## Necris

Artwork I drew for my Doom/Death metal project a few days ago. (Logo wasn't done by me, it's the work of Chad Davis.)


----------



## Thrashmanzac

First drawing I have done in years, please excuse the shitty quality.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FIXXXER

booze, a cd marker and my first guitar ever...wish i didn't smash it, 
but it was already soaked in beer...


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Well here are a couple of my better pieces















I'm currently working on the album art for my first full length


----------



## alexvi

The deadpool one looks so sick man.


----------



## rahul_mukerji

Made some new videos with Sketchbook Pro for iPad and uploaded them


----------



## loqtrall

Some shitty sketches I've done over the years.


----------



## loqtrall

(cont.)


----------



## loqtrall

(cont. again)




































Drawing of one of my favorite pieces of art, original by Dan Mumford.


----------



## loqtrall

A couple more, messing around with skulls and the new Carnifex album cover!

All my drawings are done with normal no. 2 pencils and normal cheap bic pens.


----------



## loqtrall

"The name's Bruce!"


----------



## patata

LAME PHONE PICS AHEAD


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

meow


----------



## Michael T

Since everyone is sharing here is one of my workbench in the garage I doodle on if mom calls ( only person I actually talk to on the phone, I hate talking on the phone)


They're not show pieces but thought I'd share anyways since I'm currently sitting here taking a break. 












Just for shits here's one I done at work on a big ass 4' x 4' box at Halloween. (Factory jobs are boring)


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

meow meow, meow meow meow...


----------



## patata

Michael T said:


> Since everyone is sharing here is one of my workbench in the garage I doodle on if mom calls ( only person I actually talk to on the phone, I hate talking on the phone)



How long are you phone calls...?


























































































nvm I'll ask Obama.


----------



## rahul_mukerji

Trying my hand at Spray Painting for the Summer ... started out with these pieces

*Destroying the Earth*







*Iritis* <--- My bands name, so its a nod to them


----------



## Choop

Nice! They're both cool, but the first one is especially sick IMO. How large is it?


----------

